
Nokia to make smartphone comeback with duo of Android 7.0 Nougat handsets - walterbell
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2465691/nokia-to-make-smartphone-comeback-with-duo-of-android-70-nougat-handsets
======
Nokinside
Not exactly. Nokia licensed the brand for a new company.

HMD has made licensing agreement with Nokia Technologies, giving HMD sole use
of the Nokia brand on mobile phones and tablets worldwide for the next decade,
and cellular standard essential patent licenses. HMD does the sales, marketing
and distribution. FIH Mobile Limited (Foxconn subsidiary) manufactures them.

------
b34r
Nokia proper does not make phones anymore, but they are looking into wearables
and likely smart health devices with the recent acquisition of Withings. As
Nokinside pointed out though, it will not be manufacturing phones going
forward for the foreseeable future. The ball game is quite different now, as
Nokia's competitive advantage in phones was their extensive manufacturing base
that allowed for extreme cost savings. That went out the window with the
divestiture to Microsoft.

